# Refining 15% silver scrap material.



## keithjenk288 (Jan 3, 2018)

Fellow refiners.

I was just gifted about 7 pounds of material containing 15% Silver, 5% Phosphorus, and 80% Copper.

I have been refining 925 Sterling silver for 6 years, using a typical Nitric/ Distilled water solution, than cementing out the silver with copper. Then placed into a silver cell for further purification. 

I have never tried to recover the silver from a material with such a low percentage of silver before. I know the new material I have acquired is not cost effective to use nitric acid until I remove the phosphorous and Copper. 

I have been researching different methods of approach, but I figured those of you that have more experience and knowledge may have a better method then I.


My thoughts for this material is to start with an AP solution. (HCL 70% + H202 3%) I am calculating the need of about 2.5 gallons of HCL to digest the copper. But what effects is the phosphorous going to have on this plan of approach? (I have an unlimited supply of HCL) My plan as of right now is to start digesting the copper and leave behind a mud containing silver. Then process the "MUD" with the typical Nitric acid process. 

Please let me know if you have any thoughts or alternate methods I should consider, prior to making a mess and wasting time and chemicals.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.
If you are still refining sterling then simply use this free scrap to cement out the silver, I’m not sure if the phosphorus will be any problem but it can be refined out later if it is.


----------



## keithjenk288 (Jan 3, 2018)

> If you are still refining sterling then simply use this free scrap to cement out the silver, I’m not sure if the phosphorus will be any problem but it can be refined out later if it is.



Wow, I can't believe I did not think of this....
I was so centered on reclaiming the silver. 

As far as the phosphorous, I know it can be highly reactive. Is there any additional dangers / contamination involved with the introduction of the phosphorous when I goto cement out the silver


May you please point me towards a process of recovering the phosphorous.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 3, 2018)

I intended to bid on 7lbs of 15% on Ebay but forgot. 

I was just going to melt it into anodes with extra copper, then run it through my copper cell. Given it's reactivity I was expecting it to blow off pretty quickly in the smelt, but I have not done it before.


----------



## keithjenk288 (Jan 3, 2018)

> I intended to bid on 7lbs of 15% on Ebay but forgot.
> 
> I was just going to melt it into anodes with extra copper, then run it through my copper cell. Given it's reactivity I was expecting it to blow off pretty quickly in the smelt, but I have not done it before.



I'm sorry to hear that you missed the opportunity to purchase it.

I think that is where my brother got it from. I told him about that lot for sale on Ebay. lol


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 3, 2018)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/scrap-15-Silver-Solder-Sticks-Used-Brazing-Rods-over-7-lbs-Look-at-Pics-/332497041294?hash=item4d6a5e378e%3Ag%3AER0AAOSw5VtaPp40&nma=true&si=IM7l%252FDmLoQ8gZRJ%252F1V11Ok5dIPA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------

